# Royal python looked like it was going to shed, but didn't?



## hattieverby10 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello! I have a male 7 month old pastel royal python and recently, within the last few days he looked as though he was going to shed again - his scales darkened and went cloudy and his eyes went cloudy too, however when checking on him today his eyes has gone almost back to normal colour (his scales were still cloudyish though).
This has been under about a week from when I first noticed it to now.
I haven't fed him since about a week and a half ago because I was planning to do it after he'd shed but this hasn't happened yet.
He has shed twice with the original breeder and once with me so this would've been his fourth time shedding.
I've placed a dish for him to soak in if he wishes and have made sure that the enclosure is a little damp to help the shedding process as soon as I noticed he was going to shed.
Do you have an answer or suggestion as to why he hasn't shed yet and why his eyes have stopped being cloudy? Thank you for your feedback!
Much appreciation 
Nicola


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Expect him to shed any day now, some take longer than others when they come out of blue. Just keep the humidity up a little higher.


----------



## Grumpy Granny (Mar 22, 2009)

Nothing to worry about, they do go almost back to normal looking after being blue, then off comes the old skin after a couple of days


----------



## pussmunky (Jan 23, 2012)

snakes release an oil prioer to shedding to help loosen the old skin which causes them to dull down, go blue etc. but then re-absorb it a few days before they shed, its perfectly normal  just bare in mind it varies from snake to snake how long after, my king takes about a week after blue


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

As others said, there's nothing to worry about. Increase the humidity and wait for a perfect shedding. Prepare everything for it


----------



## antathy (Jan 26, 2013)

*on your royal*

i dont hav royals my self i hav red tail boa an mine do the same thing there eyes go a cloudy colour an there scales go the same wat i normally do when they go in to shed is let the cloudyness go completeley an feed um within a week or so mine normally shed with royals u could try this cause it works for me my freind has five royals but they dont eat at all when in shed but its somethin for you to try as it works for my boas


----------



## JBOB (Dec 14, 2012)

My Royals eyes cleared then that night he shed, but my milk takes about 4-5 days after her eyes clear for her to shed.

Every snake is different.


----------

